# For all you folks who hate charts



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Here's a *chart generator* that gives you a written version of the pattern: http://chartgen.orangellous.com/. This might help those of you who dread the thought of knitting without written directions.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

OMG!! This is perfect! I just bot a kit for a gorgeous lace scarf at a little shop and to my horror the instructions are charted!! This is great---thanks for sharing!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Frogger said:


> OMG!! This is perfect! I just bot a kit for a gorgeous lace scarf at a little shop and to my horror the instructions are charted!! This is great---thanks for sharing!


Let me suggest that as you use the generator you are likely to learn to read the charts, not a bad way to do it, either. I learned to read the charts in the reverse, by charting the written pattern.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

How does it work? Having trouble understanding it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Click on the chart symbols and the written words appear in the lower window.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks you so much!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you. Will help me to learn how to read charts.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How neat! Thanks.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you! What a tool. I have so many times looked at a beautiful item just to learn the instructions are charted only. Now I can try the pattern.


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks! I HATE charts.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Very useful. Hannet


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you soooo much! I was going to write the translation for a chart but have been putting it off. This is a Godsend.


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

Thankyou, its so much better for old eyes


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you, I am going to play with this.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks I know some people who will be very greatful for this!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW! Thank you times 20!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OK. I took a look at this link and it is for a chart GENERATOR. In other words, you put in your pattern rows as written text and it generates a CHART for you, not the other way around. 

This is for those who LOVE charts and want to convert written patterns to charts.

Thanks for the link, though.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in love with both you and this website. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I can read a chart but to me the written word is sooo much easier. I think it is just how I am wired. This is going to save what little bit of sanity I have left.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

This is brilliant-thank you!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OK. I have been playing with this for a while now and when I click on each icon for each stitch, it writes it into a text and generates a CHART. 

Has anyone been able to do this successfully the opposite way? I don't claim to be a computer expert, but when the title of the program reads "chart generator", I am to believe that the process will create a chart, not the opposite. 

I have only been able to get a chart to generate, not the other way around. If anyone else has been able to use this the opposite way, please let me know.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you! I just bookmarked it and will look at it later.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> OK. I have been playing with this for a while now and when I click on each icon for each stitch, it writes it into a text and generates a CHART.
> 
> Has anyone been able to do this successfully the opposite way? I don't claim to be a computer expert, but when the title of the program reads "chart generator", I am to believe that the process will create a chart, not the opposite.
> 
> I have only been able to get a chart to generate, not the other way around. If anyone else has been able to use this the opposite way, please let me know.


It does generate a chart when printed. I used it to generate the written word and then "copy and pasted" to a Word document.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I have been playing with this for a while now and when I click on each icon for each stitch, it writes it into a text and generates a CHART.
> ...


I understand. Sometimes I use charts and sometimes I prefer the written instructions. I simply type in the words to replace the symbols line by line from the chart directly to the word document. Same thing, except I don't use any tools, right?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> OK. I have been playing with this for a while now and when I click on each icon for each stitch, it writes it into a text and generates a CHART.
> 
> Has anyone been able to do this successfully the opposite way? I don't claim to be a computer expert, but when the title of the program reads "chart generator", I am to believe that the process will create a chart, not the opposite.
> 
> I have only been able to get a chart to generate, not the other way around. If anyone else has been able to use this the opposite way, please let me know.


I have looked at it as well.
It could be useful for those wanting to "transcribe" the icon/symbol to written.
If you click on an icon/symbol, down in the text box it tells you what stitch it is - in abbreviated form.
When the person is done with the selections of symbols from the chart, they can now just copy/paste from the instructions in the text box.
But in order to use this in reverse form, the person would still have to "read" the original chart.
So...
I will still use the old pen and paper. :wink:

Edit:
Now, for a chart generator program...
Maybe useful for those who prefer charts over written.
Or writing your own patterns.
But, there is a limitation to this...
You can only use the symbols presented.
Very basic I think, unless I am missing something.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I have been playing with this for a while now and when I click on each icon for each stitch, it writes it into a text and generates a CHART.
> ...


Glad you replied. I agree. You still have to read the chart and put each stitch in one at a time... I think I would just prefer using a pen and paper or typing it straight into my word document. I thought for a second I was missing some ingenius trick.... It was making me nuts thinking I was missing some wonderful tool to convert FOR me.


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the chart.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you ...Thank you.....Thank you........


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


LOL< I read and re-read, clicked and re-clicked, trying to get something easy to use .. I'll stick with the methods you and I already use lol.


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is wonderful, thank you


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Super cool, thank you


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> OK. I took a look at this link and it is for a chart GENERATOR. In other words, you put in your pattern rows as written text and it generates a CHART for you, not the other way around.
> 
> This is for those who LOVE charts and want to convert written patterns to charts.
> 
> Thanks for the link, though.


Sorry, Amy, it works both ways. If you click on the chart symbols the written words come out below. Personally, I prefer Intwined Studio's software that does both, but I've found most folks in here seem to prefer the free stuff. I also believe that if it can help someone who is transcribing a chart to see the pattern in the chart and recognizing it for what it is, it may help conquer the fear of charts.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

joanne12986 said:


> How does it work? Having trouble understanding it.


Thank you for saying you were having trouble understanding it. I thought it was just me as I am tired


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I took a look at this link and it is for a chart GENERATOR. In other words, you put in your pattern rows as written text and it generates a CHART for you, not the other way around.
> ...


Yes, but basically you need to READ the chart to do the conversion, so what we were saying is that it really isn't doing anything FOR you. It is just the same as writing it out yourself, but the typing is being done by the computer. Another problem is the limited choice of symbols as well. If your symbol isn't in the program, than you can't use this system. I guess what we were saying is that it WILL work for SOME charts, but I don't think it will save you any time.... it won't do the work for you... you still need to read and convert the chart AND then be able to cut and paste and print it yourself using some other software.

I will have to check out the software you recommend.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

hope this works. i really want to have written words for debbie bliss abc blanket. thanks for sharing


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

PErsonally I'd like to just scan in the chart and have the program knit the garment for me. :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

headlemk said:


> PErsonally I'd like to just scan in the chart and have the program knit the garment for me. :lol:


Yeah, where do you get that app?! Giggle, giggle. :roll:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > PErsonally I'd like to just scan in the chart and have the program knit the garment for me. :lol:
> ...


Isn't that today's knitting machines?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## clopez57 (Aug 20, 2011)

Fabulous! My eyes cross when I see a chart and won't even consider the pattern. This could open whole new worlds for me!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > headlemk said:
> ...


[face palm] Well, duh. Of course! :shock:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

headlemk said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


..........................................................
That's okay.
Your way may be less expensive. :wink:
Just add a "yarn" port to the computer.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, much. At least, we have a choice.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link to this wonderful tool.


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

OMG! I love you for this! Thanks so much!


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow you knitters and crocheters out there are awesome-thanks so much for sharing this simple compact chart--


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi thanks for the link i also hate charts this is a great help
thanks


----------



## Arkyknitter (Nov 28, 2012)

What if you have a picture and want a chart? Is there a link for that? Thanks Arky knitter


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

There is one, but I don't have it bookmarked on this computer. Let me look for it at home.


----------



## chris1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Being a newbie to this knitting stuff 
I am sure I will use this at some point thank you for sharing 
Chris


----------



## Arkyknitter (Nov 28, 2012)

thank you for looking! can't wait, thanks again Arky Knitter


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Arkyknitter said:


> thank you for looking! can't wait, thanks again Arky Knitter


Try one of these:

http://convert.software.informer.com/download-convert-pictures-to-graph-paper/

http://www.avs4you.com/AVS-Image-Converter.aspx?sct=inc&ct=msn&cid=110

http://www.eprintdriver.com/ePrintFileConverter.html


----------



## Arkyknitter (Nov 28, 2012)

You are Awesome! I'm sure one of them will work can't wait to try ! Thanks again! Arkyknitter


----------



## ChloeP57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

